# Acer Nitro 5 AN515-42 & FreeBSD install



## CyberX.pro (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi. I try to install FreeBSD 12 from memory stick AMD64 image and can boot into bootloader manager.

When I boot system into multiuser mode system can detect only USB 3.0 port and boot stuck at prelinked cache miss.
After 3 minets I hear mechanic HDD shutdown sound. 

I think graphics not runned correctly.

Hardware: Ryzen 5 2500U APU with Vega 8 and Radeon RX 560X.


----------

